# Estação Meteorológica Aeródromo de Santa Cruz (LPSC)



## geoair.pt (29 Jul 2011 às 09:24)

Boas,
No Aeródromo de Santa Cruz está instalada uma estação meteorológica: 

































Coordenadas: 39.125862,-9.378949

A que instituição pertencerá? Já indaguei junto de pessoas do Aeroclube e ainda não me conseguiram esclarecer.
Cumps.
Jorge


----------



## Z13 (29 Jul 2011 às 12:35)

Muito interessante...!

Tem Piranómetro, mas aparentemente não tem anemómetro...! Num aeródromo!

Aliás, esse mastro parece mais para prender aquele "saco" vermelho-e-branco presente nos aeródromos...   desculpem mas não sei o nome!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 12:43)

Z13 disse:


> Aliás, esse mastro parece mais para prender aquele "saco" vermelho-e-branco presente nos aeródromos...   desculpem mas não sei o nome!



Manga de vento ou _windsock_ em inglês


----------



## Z13 (29 Jul 2011 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Manga de vento ou _windsock_ em inglês



Faz sentido! 

Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Jul 2011 às 13:49)

Z13 disse:


> Muito interessante...!
> 
> Tem Piranómetro, mas aparentemente não tem anemómetro...! Num aeródromo!
> 
> Aliás, esse mastro parece mais para prender aquele "saco" vermelho-e-branco presente nos aeródromos...   desculpem mas não sei o nome!



Na minha ignorância, pensei que o que está no topo do mastro fosse um anemómetro ultra(?) sónico


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 13:56)

geoair.pt disse:


> Na minha ignorância, pensei que o que está no topo do mastro fosse um anemómetro ultra(?) sónico



A mim também me parece que seja isso


----------



## tacapica (3 Mai 2012 às 15:01)

O que se encontra no topo do poste parece-me ser um anemometro 2D Windsonic GILL!

Best Regards


----------

